# new track in muncie,ind



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

LEFT TURN R/C RACING
onroad oval track located in muncie,ind 
legend class, 15 degree banked oval.
first meeting is wed night. 
finally, a place to race in muncie,ind.

pm me for directions. 

time to get the legends running :thumbsup:


----------



## ashxxxnt (Apr 3, 2005)

no road course dam


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

well, turnout wasnt bad. only 1 car ran. but we may be getting more members soon.:dude: had 6 others show up, still had fun.next meet is sat at 9am


----------



## SteveDunn1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Where is the track located.....

Steve
Anderson, IN


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

were having another "open house" on tuesday night from 6-9pm...if u need directions, LMK.


----------



## yokman (Sep 19, 2004)

a couple of thing here.
1st is you might think about putting this in the oval section since it is a banked track.
2nd is you might want to think about investing in some ozite as i just dont see you getting anyone to show up to run on plywood.i seen a pic of the track on the flyer you left on my truck sat night in NC.looks well built but no carpet is gonna kill it.
3rd is ther any timeming and scoring?ambrc or anything.got a good start there and if ya get it going right i will come try it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## j21moss (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey, i heard they have carpet down now.. Running on Tues nights.. pictures look pretty kewl.. Rockin Bob show me a flyer.. might have to run my Legend..


----------

